# What's Apple's Plan for Autonomous Driving?



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

".......because companies have to register their autonomous vehicles with the California DMV, we know that Apple continues to increase both the number of its drivers and the number of its test cars.

As of September, it had 70 autonomous driving vehicles on the road. To put that in comparison, Audi's autonomous driving subsidiary, Autonomous Intelligent Driving, has just 12 cars on public roads in Germany.

https://www.thestreet.com/technology/apples-plan-for-autonomous-driving--14819979

Thanks to filings from a criminal investigation against one of its former employees, we also learned that Apple has more than 5,000 employees who are working on or have knowledge of its autonomous driving project.

Of that, almost 2,700 of them were considered "core employees" at the time in mid-2018.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

First they have to remove the worms from the Apple.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> First they have to remove the worms from the Apple.


That's called "beta mode"

BETA means that some feature or specific part of the software are currently still in testing mode, and can cause issues if not used properly. All BETA are not yet 100% stable, and thus should NOT be relied on to be working properly OR working at all.

With autonomous vehicles, beta infers having a human in the testing vehicle watching the software


----------

